

Gamification of SEX - BuddhaSource
http://enterprise-gamification.com/index.php/en/health-a-wellness/76-gamification-of-sex

======
sek
The linked video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw4DTcinBss>

Surprisingly well made app, this is a good example how these technologies can
have a positive impact beyond business.

------
mattsouth
Its a bold idea that has made some great PR but it strikes me that they have
no way of knowing if their app is recording sex or some other activity.

~~~
BuddhaSource
Objective of app was not primarily analytics. I feel they did a good job by
not complicating it or by making a research app.

They were able to create a movement, which is not easy.

~~~
mattsouth
Agree that its a great campaign. Not sure they've created a movement. Really?

The PR they're generating does seem to rely on the analytics though, which is
why I raised my sceptical eyebrow but as you point out, that's really not the
goal.

